# Very very Strange



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi all, very strange thing happened today, was cleaning out the big tank this morning and was moving the hoard to their temp box, when i picked katie up my oldest doe, her tummy was huge and i mean massive  the first thing i thought was my god shes pregnant!! but how? shes never been with a buck before.

Shes definately not pregnant, her tummy is so hard and her skin looks stretched. Ive put her in a small tub and and ive been watching her like a hawk. I made some scrambled egg for her and shes been flitting from sleeping and nibbleing on her eggs all day.

Ok now heres the weird part i checked on her at 18.45 and her tummy is back to normal and all squidgey again :shock:


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe she was bloated?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Be glad her tummy went back to normal. It was probably just gas or gas and constipation. Intestinal rupture is one of the common causes of sudden mousie death. Sometimes they die without you ever even seeing any bloating. You might want to consider changing her diet to include things that would prevent it from happening. What are you feeding her? She may need something added to regulate her colon.

There are disorders that can cause bloating that involve the reproductive system, and it doesn't sounds like that's the problem. so be glad.


----------

